# Handgun Holsters



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

What are the very best brands of holsters regardless of price?
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Milt Sparks, Del Fatti, Mitch Rosen, 5 Shot Leather, Desibens Gun Leather, Pure Kustom Inc, Nossar Gunleather.

For a lesser costing alternative that is still great quality I suggest UBG Holsters.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I like Master's Leather Holsters.

MASTER'S Leather PANCAKE Holster - Open Top


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

RGrizzle Leather, TT Gunleather, Mitch Rosen, Tucker Gun Leather. I just received my new RGrizzle custom high ride pancake for my Springfield EMP 9. A great product at a reasonable price with only about 4-5 weeks turn around - he is getting more and more busy so it might be a little longer than that. I probably will order another one from in the spring for my Springfield Ultra Compact Stainless .45 that Santa bought me for Christmas. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Over decades of owning leather holsters, I've found John O'Rourke products to be the best. Best made, best price, best customer service (the owner). Made in America. Here: J.W. O'Rourke Leather Products -- Holsters, belts.


----------



## gpo1956 (Nov 18, 2010)

I think its pretty universally agreed that Milt Sparks, Del Fatti and Alessi are top of the lines.


----------

